# Airtel Modem = BSNL Connection???



## mrintech (Jun 14, 2008)

well friends, 

presently i have an Airtel Connection with a plan of 64 Kbps and for this plan the billing is Rs. 505/- (inclusive of taxes) 

On a flat basis I get download speed of 10 Kbps and occasionally it gets accelerated to 175 Kbps (as a surprise speed from Airtel anytime). 

Well i am sick of this speed and wanna switch to BSNL's Home 500 Combo Plan. I have no phone connection of BSNL, thats why i have to take combo. 

Well the modem provided to me from AIrtel is of Beetel 220BXI ADSL2+MODEM (Black Color). I paid 200 for this modem and this is not refundable. 

Well I wanna ask that this Modem will be completely compatible with the speed of HOME COMBO plan of BSNL (256 Kbps/2 Mbps), especially at night 2 - 8 Morning? 

Please reply


----------



## bad_till_bones (Jun 15, 2008)

*No issues in using that modem....

Simply change the settings by visiting *192.168.1.1 (ur modem Control panel)*


----------



## ravi_9793 (Jun 15, 2008)

bad_till_bones said:


> *No issues in using that modem....
> 
> Simply change the settings by visiting *192.168.1.1 (ur modem Control panel)*


yes..
and username and password of Airtel beetal modem is:
username -> admin
Password -> password


----------



## mrintech (Jun 15, 2008)

This means i can use the existing modem for BSNL also with any speed

if yes than yipeeeeeeee


----------



## ravi_9793 (Jun 16, 2008)

mrintech said:


> This means i can use the existing modem for BSNL also with any speed
> 
> if yes than yipeeeeeeee


both BSNL and Airtel use DSL technology, so you can use BSNl modem for Airtel BB and vise versa.


----------



## gopz (Jun 17, 2008)

mrintech said:


> This means i can use the existing modem for BSNL also with any speed
> 
> if yes than yipeeeeeeee


 
Yes, you can use it


----------



## techtronic (Jun 17, 2008)

You would have to change VPI/VCI Settings in the modem to that of Dataone's Configuration.Generally its 0/35 in case of BSNL Dataone when using PPPoE Protocol.


----------



## mrintech (Jun 17, 2008)

@ all

thanx 

HEY ONE MORE THING

if i apply right here than will i get a response?

*www.bsnl.co.in/service/dataoneform.php


----------



## amrawtanshx (Jun 17, 2008)

mrintech said:


> if i apply right here than will i get a response?
> 
> *www.bsnl.co.in/service/dataoneform.php



Yes u will....
But response can take about 15 days or less to confirm whether u are interested.

It is better to go to BSNL office and apply for the connection.


----------



## mrintech (Jun 24, 2008)

well i am not sure about this thing

i am interested in getting a HOME COMBO 500 Plan as i have no BSNL landline

but at office they are saying that first get a basic BSNL landline connection by paying all security and formalitites, than only you can switch to combo plan

so lemme know than whats the meaning of COMBO when i have to take landline first and than wait for the plan again?


----------



## techtronic (Jun 25, 2008)

One word,cheating.

A Combo plan is one where Broadband connection can be taken without the need for applying a separate telephone line.

Check out the below updated URLs.
*www.bsnl.co.in/service/dataone_tariff.htm


----------



## mrintech (Jul 3, 2008)

techtronic said:


> One word,cheating.
> 
> A Combo plan is one where Broadband connection can be taken without the need for applying a separate telephone line.
> 
> ...



*What I must do now. I wanna BSNL Badly. But the government guys are forcing me first to take Land Line. *
*
What I must do*


----------



## acewin (Jul 4, 2008)

its not just for BSNL same is for all Broadband connection buddy, except it takes time in BSNL, I waited 3 month before I got it.
I actually had to edit my post because I saw techtronic's comment and and what you said about office.

as per the new application format you apply for it same time. Just there is alot of security which you need to deposit and all differently.

So first work you should be doing tomorrow is go and submit your application.

This will give you the app. no. to check in the exchange after 2-3 days(2-3 days to give them time to get the application and if they wanna do any checking of avaiability), but I am sure they would not do anything, so go and ask them of your application. they need to find availability in your area. And as its BSNL they would not tell you about avaialability if you have not applied.

Airtel will first check availability and then only charge you to process your application), if you keep checking and coercing the BSNL guys you will get your connection within 20 days(Broadband), if everything goes somoothly. Otherwise, if they wanna hang it then no one can save you.

I had got my landline in 10 days, but after that my broadband application got hung, and whenever I went in exchage to check they said it is in process, user ID and account is getting created and they cannot do anything until that happens. Generally Exchange guys are quick in workin things, I am happy to see that in bangalore. 

And be damn sure BSNL guys(your local Exchange) will fix any issue if you face anything when you have the Broadband, so do know where is the Exchange office for your area.


----------

